# 630 re-furb



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a break down of the nasty, little 630 that came in the Royal Blue set. Here it is, in all it's nasty glory!!!! Some one has been missing with it...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok, let's break in down.. Pulled the chassis pins, and separated the parts. Someone was in here.Maybe a non-union worker on the R.R.?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A little scrub in the tub works wonders.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Fixed some loose windows, and now to the chassis.Removed that nasty blue wire, and added some super-flex 22g. wire.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

New wire, and cleaned up the grounds around the socket, and bingo...let there be light.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Anyone say new coupler??? And clean wheels??


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

test drive around the lay-out with another 630 in front...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here she is, ready to go back to work..........


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Forgot to mention, adjusted couplers to be sure of no premature uncoupulation...lol...:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I can hardly wait to see this caboose finished, Don't keep us in suspense too long.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Oops, I did not see all the pictures before I posted!
Great work!


----------



## sirfoldalot (Oct 30, 2015)

Very nice work .. Looks new!


----------



## Green3 (Oct 25, 2015)

OMG... I feel like a kid at Christmas already.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

sirfoldalot and Green3, welcome to the MTF and thanks for posting! It is great to have more members joining and contributing.


----------



## Green3 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks Tom. That's my set Flyernut is rehabbing. I'm so excited my wife thinks I'm goofy. She will change her tune when this is rolling around our Christmas tree this year though.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Hopefully your wife will become a supporter and encourage more purchases when she sees how much you enjoy the trains.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Green3 said:


> OMG... I feel like a kid at Christmas already.


You WILL feel like a kid this year when you see this set under your tree.. You're better half will also enjoy it.. My fondest memories were when I was a kid back in the 50's, and seeing Dad set up the 4x8 plywood layout for under the tree. 2 flyers chugging along, stinking up the whole house, and shorting out when the lead tinsel fell off the tree because I was running around and pounding my feet!!! Thanks Dad for the memories.. Miss you!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

uncoupulation?? You do know this is a family-rated blog?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Nuttin But Flyer said:


> uncoupulation?? You do know this is a family-rated blog?


----------



## Green3 (Oct 25, 2015)

*Boxes*

This will be the next project.... Finding the other (correctly marked) boxes 1 Down several to go.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

These are the boxes from your Royal Blue set? There are reproduction boxes available should you feel the need to use them. They go for about $3 each. Port Lines Hobbies has them in his Am. Flyer Parts Catalog under "Boxes"....


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Green3, the hardest one will be the cardboard engine wrapper. I have purchased a large supply of repro boxes I use for storage of unboxed cars. In my opinion you are on the right track to get the original boxes for this set.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

This will be nice set to hand down....Now with boxes!!!!


----------

